# Ishmael Must Be Thinking, "Oh NO!!"



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

http://news.yahoo.com/fc/world/iran

"Behold, you are with child, and shall bear a son; you shall call his name Ishmael; because The Lord has given heed to your affliction. He shall be a wild *** of a man, his hand against every man and every man's hand against him; and he shall dwell over against all his kinsmen." (Genesis 16:11-12 RSV).

CF?


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

They are about to make a huge mistake. I firmly believe that noone would be successful in an attack against Israel. I only hope that the US will support Israel in any operation.


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

The U.S.A. and Israel are together. Yes, ANY one who attacks the Holy Land will not ever have a victory...God tells us this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Whew-Wee !!! )


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Ezekiel 38,17-23 
17 Thus says the Lord GOD, "Are you the one of whom I spoke in former days through My servants the prophets of Israel, who prophesied in those days for many years that I would bring you against them? 18 "It will come about on that day, when Gog comes against the land of Israel," declares the Lord GOD, "that My fury will mount up in My anger. 19 "In My zeal and in My blazing wrath I declare that on that day there will surely be a great earthquake in the land of Israel. 20 "The fish of the sea, the birds of the heavens, the beasts of the field, all the creeping things that creep on the earth, and all the men who are on the face of the earth will shake at My presence; the mountains also will be thrown down, the steep pathways will collapse and every wall will fall to the ground. 21 "I will call for a sword against him on all My mountains," declares the Lord GOD. "Every man's sword will be against his brother. 22 "With pestilence and with blood I will enter into judgment with him; and I will rain on him and on his troops, and on the many peoples who are with him, a torrential rain, with hailstones, fire and brimstone. 23 "I will magnify Myself, sanctify Myself, and make Myself known in the sight of many nations; and they will know that I am the LORD."'


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

GUNnROD said:


> Ezekiel 38,17-23
> 17 Thus says the Lord GOD, "Are you the one of whom I spoke in former days through My servants the prophets of Israel, who prophesied in those days for many years that I would bring you against them? ....


Every Chapter of Ezekiel are long, repetitious and tough words of God to listen to. The good Lord was so mad! "The word of the Lord came to me. Son of man...." Over and over and over, again and again. Israel just wouldn't listen. 

The best investment I have ever made in my 54 year life-time was putting out the $119.00 for this Max McLean CD set of the "Listeners Bible." It may have saved my soul. Praise be to God! Max is going to have a special house in Heaven! CF?


----------



## harvey/mary (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, I really enjoy listening to Max on KHCB and KJIC !!!!!!!!!!!!! It was the instrument used to save you. Isn't it something that when we accept Jesus, we pretty much say that we came to God, when actually, it is HE that draws us. There is nothing better than talking about and lifting up Jesus Christ. I was saved in 1970, and am SO thankful that in my "off" days, even when I "left" Him, He NEVER EVER left me and I can look back and remember hearing Him ever so softly, daily...tell me...."I Love You SO much harvey. I am here when you are ready to return." Thank you Father !!!!


----------

